# You Can't Say Happiness Without Saying 'Penis'



## markwalters2 (Mar 18, 2013)

True or false? If you don't believe, try saying it.


----------



## Sloqx (Jun 23, 2009)




----------



## jsgt (Jun 26, 2011)

...and ever since realizing this...enjoying this song is almost impossible. 
Well, it still kicks *** until he starts repeating himself..


----------



## 0blank0 (Sep 22, 2014)

Haha! true dat!


----------



## Kind Of (Jun 11, 2014)

I think 13-year-olds used to say "happehness" and other cutesy words.

Which is the only time teenagers have been good at avoiding penis talk.


----------



## Awkto Awktavious (May 11, 2011)

penis


----------



## Raeden (Feb 8, 2013)

I lack a penis. I guess this is why I lack happiness.


----------



## darkhoboelf (Mar 3, 2013)

Raeden said:


> I lack a penis. I guess this is why I lack happiness.


I'll share my happiness with you


----------



## burgerchuckie (May 31, 2012)

You tried.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

I can't say "penis" without thinking about green beans.


----------



## BackToThePast (Aug 31, 2012)

Hah, penis.


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)

I remember watching that awful movie Last Tango in Paris aeons ago when the girl puts her hand over Marlon Brando's crotch and he goes, "That's your happiness and my hap-penis." I never looked at the word the same way again. Thanks, Brando.


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

False. The stress is wrong and there's a difference in vowel quality.


----------



## Fey (Nov 4, 2014)

Wrong! You can say it in a different language.


----------



## Mlochail (Jul 11, 2012)

Geluk.

Nailed it.


----------



## Nick Attwell (Jun 16, 2014)

Raeden said:


> I lack a penis. I guess this is why I lack happiness.


I'm sure you wont lack a penis for long Raeden; I'm sure you're a sexy woman so you'll get plenty 

As for saying happiness without saying penis:

Ha-Pie-ness:clap


----------



## C808 (Sep 22, 2014)




----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

there's a song called happiness, and the singer says the word happiness like:

"haaaaaapeniiiiiiissssss"


----------

